# Hitting the same distance with every club.



## TPO77

Hi all. First post so Hi and all that.

I'm not new to golf but I've only just started trying to become a better player. Previously I just played the occasional round with friends that also aren't very good. 

I've managed to correct my swing so that I can hit the ball straight more times than not but I just cannot seem to get any different distance between clubs. When at the range all my shots seem to come down at about the 125 yard mark which I know is pretty poor. This goes for everything from my driver to about my 7 iron. I just cannot hit it any further unless I try to tank it which makes the ball veer swiftly to the right. Has anyone got any advice on why this may be or anyway that I can improve it?


----------



## ConsistentGolf

*Possibilites?*

Hi TPO,
It sounds to me like you have fixed a problem with your club face at contact (usually through your hands, coming through at the right angle) I would wonder if you have focused so much on hitting straight that you have lost or need to develop muscle memory now for bringing your hips into the equation, as well as swing speed. If you know what it feels like to hit the ball straight every time, now you can progress through into developing a strong swing base to go with that. 

Have you changed your stance, or how you address the ball? This could easily affect where you are impacting the ball in your swing causing loft or contact issues with multiple clubs. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## behing19

I think you may be swinging too much with your arms. We create distance by turning our upperbody against a solid base in our lower body. Another thing to look at with your irons is the lofts they are actually bent to. Sometimes you can end up with clubs that don't have the right loft gaps, which causes you to hit the ball the same with more than one club.

I would recommend having a pro check your lofts and taking a series of lessons for your swing.

Benjuamin ehinger


----------



## FrogsHair

With out a video it's impossible to know what is going on in your swing. However this might be a good guess on my part. You are swinging too much with your arms, and you are losing the lag (wrist cock) before impact. The arms only supply so much swing swing speed. Less swing speed if you are not swinging relaxed. When you lose you wrist cock before impact, you are essentially adding loft to all your clubs, and more than likely are scooping the ball at impact.

My other guess is that you tend to hit a very high ball with each club.

Where I am at a loss is your driver being the same distance as your 7i. Even with the problems I listed above, your driver and other longer clubs should be out distancing your 7i. Unless of course you are not swinging your driver slower than your 7i. :dunno:


----------

